# zebra finches



## mark150454 (Sep 23, 2009)

can someone give me some information on zebra finches please like their temperment, their feeding and sleeping habits and stuff like that.

I would appreciate it.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I am sure someone more expert than I will be along shortly. I can only say from my own experience. Mine sleep when it gets dark (I then cover them up) and wake up when it gets light. They seem to be ground eating birds so I put food on the floor of the cage as well as in the pots. They love millet sprays and need cuttlefish. I also give mine seeding grasses and a bit of dandilion sometimes.
They need company so you need at least two. They are very "flighty" birds and can die of shock easily so try not to have them in a busy area.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Zebra Finches aren't for houseproud people! They make a complete mess with seed and feathers going everywhere, they're very jumpy and active little birds and a loud noise or big movement can frighten them, so they flap all over the place and the mess just flies even further! However, they are very sweet and entertaining little birds and they make some fascinating noises, they are definately worth the mess  

and yes - they are very social birds and need to be with at least one more. Mine used a nest and they would snuggle up together at night, it made my heart melt seeing them all tucked up in their little bed together 

unfortunately one of mine died this morning, so i'd reccommend you get more than 2 because i'm now stuck with one lonely finch and may need to rehome him


----------

